# GA Arms Ammo



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 21, 2015)

Anybody hunt with their ammo? I bought some for my .454, .44 and .41 magnums.  Looked like good quality stuff. Haven't had the chance to shoot any yet.  Plan on sighting in my SRH with the 300 gr .454s and take care of a few hogs after the first of the year.


----------



## Bam Bam (Dec 22, 2015)

Ga. Arms "Deer Stoppers" in 44 mag 240 JHP is my main Ammo I shoot in my Taurus 8 3/8 inch Revolver and my Marlin 1894, I've Popped a Deer and a Hog or two with them! No Complaints with their Ammo, I've got and used their 308 win, 44 mag & 9mm ammo!


----------



## gregj (Dec 22, 2015)

I've  used several of their calibers  mostly for target shooting.  Never had any failures to fire  or feed.  Fairly
accurate  too.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 22, 2015)

I hope they preform good. You can't find .44 or .41 ammo for that cheap anywhere else. I was contemplating selling my .41 due to the lack of ammo availability.  But if these deer stoppers shout well I'll keep it.


----------



## Buster (Dec 22, 2015)

I have used their rifle ammo with very good results


----------



## EuroTech (Oct 31, 2017)

We have used it for years with no problem,My best friend that I have hunted with forever shot a buck at over 400 yards with there ammo in his 308 more that once! As good as any and better than most.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2017)

Haven't tried the handgun rounds, but I bought a bunch of .223 from them that was fine ammo.


----------



## WayneB (Oct 31, 2017)

I've had good experience with all the ammo I've purchased from them.

They did call about a week after I picked up a large order to inform me of a recall on some I'd purchased. Had replacements in 3 days, and sent them back casings of the 'recalled' stuff after I QC'd it.  (Their suggestion) Not a single FTF or misfire.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 1, 2017)

I have heard nothing but good things about there ammo


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 2, 2017)

bought a bunch of 357 mag from a gun show a few years back, shot well and great price


----------



## au7126 (Nov 2, 2017)

45 ACP and 270 Winchester both do well for me.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 4, 2017)

Good stuff.  It was all I used u til I started rolling my own.  Cheaper a than name brand ammo to boot.


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 5, 2017)

I have busted couple of deer and hogs with GA Arms "Deer Stopper" .44 mag 300 gr SRH. No complaints.


----------

